# Transfert dossiers Entourage vers Mail



## SGN (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

Nouvel utilisateur mac (après 20 ans de PC) je souhaite quitter Entourage initialement installé sur mon mac book pour migrer sur Mail. Après avoir renseigné mon adresse sur Mail, je reçois bien mes mails mais ne peux pas récupérer tous mes dossiers classés à gauche dans mon "Compte GMAIL / INBOX" sur Entourage. En fait, un seul des 5 dossiers a migré de façon incomplète. Comment faire pour récupérer tous les dossiers classés sur Entourage sur mail ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Aliboron (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



SGN a dit:


> Comment faire pour récupérer tous les dossiers classés sur Entourage sur mail ?


Dans Entourage, tu fais glisser les dossiers vers le bureau, ce qui crée autant d'archives au format MBOX (format standard de messagerie). Tu devrais pouvoir importer ces archives dans Mail sans trop de soucis.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de l'aspect messagerie d'Entourage et - forcément - de Mail. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## SGN (3 Janvier 2011)

Parfait cela a fonctionné.  Bien noté pour le forum. Merci pour ton aide.


----------

